# Chicco Cortina stroller tipping over... anyone notice this?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

We're considering getting the Chicco Cortina travel system (with the KeyFit infant seat). My only concern was when I tested it at BRU, the stroller seemed REALLY easy to tip over backward. This was with the "baby simulator" - aka gallon bottle of water - they provided sitting in the carseat. Basically all you had to do was put a very little pressure on the handle and it would tip backward. Anyone notice this or ever have a problem with it? That's basically my only concern about this stroller/system.
(Our other possible pick is a Graco, probably one of the Quattro systems, but possibly a Vie4.)
Thanks!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I say skip the travel system and find an infant seat that you love, and then find a separate stroller that you love. Most travel systems are large, clunky and heavy.

If you absolutely must have a stroller that matches your carseat, look at the Chicco Trevi rather than the Cortina.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

You don't need a travel system. You really don't.

You may want to put the bucket in the stroller a few times when baby is teeny tiny, but you'll use the stroller for much longer than that, typically. Get a stroller you like, that doesn't weigh a million pounds, and is better designed and a better value than the typical travel system strollers.

Look into one of the universal snap and go strollers you can put the bucket in.

But also know that the bucket is designed to be used in the car. Not as a carrier. Not as a sleep positioner. Not in an upside down restaurant highchair, nor in the basket of a grocery cart.

I've watched my SIL try to lug her travel system stroller around, and it's a nightmare. It's practically too big to go in the trunk of the car, and it's too heavy to heave up into the trunk anyway.

You'll probably be a lot happier getting a sling/carrier and a lightweight stroller. Many non-travel-system strollers have a way to use the bucket in them as well.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
You'll probably be a lot happier getting a sling/carrier and a lightweight stroller. Many non-travel-system strollers have a way to use the bucket in them as well.

Peg Perego's P3 and and the Inglesina Zippy are great, full featured yet lightweight strollers than can handle an infant seat.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

We have thw chicco trevi stroller and love it!! It folds like an umbrella stroller so it doesnt take up the whole trunk/ cargo area of the car. It is easier to manuver than the big strollers. Our BRU carried them so we were able to make a direct comparison to the cortina.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
Peg Perego's P3 and and the Inglesina Zippy are great, full featured yet lightweight strollers than can handle an infant seat.

P3 is awesome! Much more solid than the Chiccos I've seen.


----------



## mom2keira (May 14, 2007)

we have the Chicco system (2006 version) and we love it and I never ever had a problem with it tipping- and I hang my diaper bag on the handle too! That being said- I agree about not NEEDING a travel system. The Chicco car seat is FABULOUS and I would never trade it for another- but it WILL fit into the snap and go if you want to try for a different stroller.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks all! Now I'm questioning whether I DO want a travel system (DH was the big motivating force for buying one as I intend to babywear but he refuses to wear a sling and wants a carrier/stroller for when he needs both hands and needs somewhere to put the baby). Sigh. More thinking to do...


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I definitely second (third? fourth?














not getting a travel system. I was so excited to get my Graco travel system when I was pregnant with DS, but it really was just a big beast of a stroller that I hated every time I took it out. It seriously just felt so big and clunky and it took up my ENTIRE trunk. I very quickly bought a cheap used Combi and that was that. The Combi isn't the greatest stroller, but at least it folded smaller.

Really, babywearing is the way to go when your LO is tiny.


----------

